# Ford 4000 diesel started, then was stopped and now won't start.



## Jerry999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi,
Has anyone experienced this...
Tractor ran briefly when it was delivered to me last July - I have no history before this.
Last weekend I fitted a new battery and it started with no trouble and ran very nicely.
After a few minutes I stopped it and now it won't start.
Fuel tank is half full and there is a good squirt from bleed screw on pump (CAV DPA).
I'm suspicious of the stop mechanism as this was the only thing that changed between running and not running.
The stop lever moves as it should.
Is it possible that the stop lever/bar under the cover has become jammed or disconnected from the stop shaft - does this happen?
I will remove the cover at the weekend but any other hints or experiences would be good to hear before then.
Cheers Jerry.
View media item 3451


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Jerry999 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone experienced this...
> Tractor ran briefly when it was delivered to me last July - I have no history before this.
> Last weekend I fitted a new battery and it started with no trouble and ran very nicely.
> ...


Can you stand on the ground and watch the fuel shutoff lever on the pump when you move the stop lever in and out. Mine is just a wire with a locking screw at the pump. This may have come loose and is not opening the shut off lever when the lever on the dash is pushed in.
You can check the mechanism and actually replace the dash stop lever without removing the cover. I removed the 2 right side cowling bolts on the and was able to reach entire mechanism on the dash. You can also drop the instr cluster from the dash and reach it from the top if you have nimble fingers. Removing the dash is a PIA


----------



## Jerry999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks, yes I'm happy that is all ok.
I have disconnected the wire at the stop lever and moved the lever multiple times by hand.
There doesn't seem to be any resistance when moving the lever but I'm not sure if I should expect any?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The stop lever has an elongated hole for the stop shaft:
https://injectionpumps.co.uk/product/lucas-cav-dpa-stop-lever/

The stop shaft has a milled profile that fits into the hole. It is not shown very good in this picture, but it is there, after the threads:
https://injectionpumps.co.uk/product/cav-dpa-stop-shaft/

If the nut has come loose, or it was not fitted right, the lever might creep up on the shaft, and it does not turn the shaft properly.

Remove the nut and pull the shaft up as far as it goes.
Check that the shaft is engaging the lever's elongated hole.
Fasten the nut. Here it is important to check that the shaft is not sinking as you fasten the nut.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its also possible that once the stop was pulled for the 1st time at your place, the metering valve stuck in the off position..
Do your homework on lifting the cover.. The gaskets arent likely to reseal after u lift it..
The spring location is very important under the cover.. "normally" its in the middle holes for the 4000.. but PAY ATTENTION to where your is at..


----------



## Jerry999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks #thepumpguysc, I have ordered new top cover gaskets.

In the meantime before I revisit this issue I am trying to figure out how the stop actually works.









so, shaft 80 turns and moves bar 79 but then what? Does 79 turn item 78??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes.. it turns 78 the metering valve to the shut off position.
Sometimes 78 gets stuck.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You did not care to check the stop lever first?
I attach a pdf that describes the function of the CAV/Lucas/Delphi DPA injection pump.


----------



## Jerry999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hacke said:


> You did not care to check the stop lever first?
> I attach a pdf that describes the function of the CAV/Lucas/Delphi DPA injection pump.


I definately will but I can't get to the tractor until Saturday so I just want to have everything covered. Thanks for the .pdf - I'll read it. I will update everyone with my findings...


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Before you start making pieces....Have you loosened the high pressure lines at the injectors, attempted to start the engine and has fuel come out of the connection? When you bled the pump did you get any air out? If you did you just might need to bleed the high pressure lines.


----------



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a 3 cyl 2000 that did the same thing. Took off CAV pump and ordered a rebuild kit. Shut off lever was stuck in bore. Thought everything was kosher so put it back in. Could never get it to deliver fuel to the injectors. Gave up and bought a rebuilt from a pro. Installed on tractor, primed tractor started. Rebuilder said using “red” diesel (off road) will gum up shut off if tractor is used occasionally, which mine is. Now use regular diesel and so far 2 years later, have ad no problems starting or stopping engine.


----------



## Jerry999 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your responses - here's the promised feedback.

I checked the stop lever/shaft as the first step. It was tight and had obvioulsy never been apart in it's life. I did take it apart and checked it - all good here.
I cracked the lines at the injectors - no fuel.
Putting off the inevitable. I decided to replace the fuel filter. This was very gunged up and I would suspect had never been changed in it's life - it was Ford branded!
I bleed the filter, and the pump and checked the injectors - still no fuel.
Removed the top cover from the pump - you can see from the picture that the stop lever has moved back to home position but the metering vale has not. I gave it a good clean up and reassembled it.
I now had fuel at the injectors, bleed these and it now stops and starts with no issue.
I suspect it has been sat with red diesel in the tank for years - I will fill it with fresh regular diesel.


----------

